# Mountainbike Stevens 19'' 11,6kg, XT LX, Alu 7005



## bikepetra (18. März 2010)

zur Auktion

Mountainbike STEVENS M-Edition, aus dem Jahr 2001. 
Neupreis 2399,- DM, Rechnung vorhanden
Sondermodell mit dem Rahmen aus der M7-Serie.
Rahmen Alu 7005, 11,6kg, 19 Zoll, 48cm Rahmenhöhe
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy TT, 80mm
Schaltung: 27 Gang Shimano Deore XT, Umwerfer LX
Bremse: Avid SD3, V-Brake
Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau: Ritchey
Sattel, -stütze: Oxygen
Tretlager Ritchey Vq
Naben: Shimano RM
Alle Teile original, bis auf Pedale Shimano PD-M324 (Bärentatze + Click)

Original Bedienungsanleitung  und Orig.-Rechnung wird mitgeliefert. 

Das Rad wurde rel. wenig gefahren (vielleicht 1000-2000km), war immer in der Wohnung untergebracht. Voll fahrbereit.
Der Rahmen hat am Oberrohr kleinere Lackschäden (siehe Bild)
Abgebildet ebenfalls ein Auszug aus dem Orig.-Katalog.

Versand über iloxx oder Hermes (Hälfte der Versandkosten übernimmt Käufer)
Abholung wäre natürlich vorzuziehen. 
Im näheren Umkreis Halle/Leipzig nach Absprache evtl. kostenlose Anlieferung möglich.


----------

